#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ελεύθεροι Επαγ./Εταιρίες >  > > >  >  >  Υπολογισμός νόμιμης αμοιβής για βεβαίωση μη ύπαρξης αυθαιρέτου

## panagiotisv

Καλησπέρα,

Για τον υπολογισμό νόμιμης αμοιβής για την εκδοση βεβαίωσης μη αυθαιρέτου, το σύστημα αμοιβών του ΤΕΕ δεν έχει κάποια επιλογή εκτός απο τη κλασική της τακτοποίησης αυθαιρέτου του Ν. 4014. Δηλαδή, ζητά υποχρεωτικά
α) ημέρες απασχόλησης (ελαχιστο 3,38 ημερες για +21χρόνια) και 
β) δήλωση τ.μ. αυθαιρέτου χώρου > 0.

Μήπως ακολουθώ λάθος βήματα? 

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν υπάρχει νόμιμη αμοιβή στην περίπτωση που δεν υπάρχουν αυθαίρετες κατασκευές ή χρήσεις!

----------


## panagiotisv

Καλησπέρα,
Τελικά έπρεπε να χρησιμοποιήσω την εργασία "ΕΡΓΑΣΙΕΣ ΑΜΟΙΒΟΜΕΝΕΣ ΜΕ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΑΠΑΣΧΟΛΗΣΗΣ _ ( ΜΕΛΕΤΗ  )" και "_ΗΜΕΡΗΣΙΑ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΥ ΜΕ 21+ ΕΤΗ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ"

----------


## Xάρης

Και πόση είναι η νόμιμη αμοιβή;
Πού καθορίζεται ότι πρέπει να συμπληρώσεις 1 ημέρα ή 1 ώρα ή τίποτα;
Κάτι δηλαδή αντίστοιχο με ό,τι ισχύει για τις τακτοποιήσεις αυθαιρέτων του Ν.4014/11.

----------

